# HAMSTERS NEW BED !!



## mariebx19 (27 May 2013)

THIS IS GIZMO  I got him a few months ago from my sister,he was underwight,had an eye infection,had barely any human contact for 1 year that she had him.I took him to the vets the day after i got him-he got eyedrops,noticed he only had one tooth so was probably struggling to eat and that was the reason for him being underweight.Now as you can see he is far from underweight his eyes are open and clear,i give him scrambled eggs,mushed pellets,apple slices and mushed bananas-he would probably eat everything you hold up to him.Two days after getting him i got these tubs and made the 1st one for him because he slept in a cage half the size of one of the tubs and finally got round to doing the 2nd last night.











































He is out in this ball everyday and every morning i check on him,he has put all of his bedding (toilet paper) into it to sleep inside,but still exercises in it with everything spinning around inside


----------



## MissTyc (27 May 2013)

If that is a toilet roll tube between the two boxes I'd highly recommend replacing it with something more robust as he will be out before you can blink. It's a good design idea in absence of a cage - perhaps consider getting hold of a bigger box and continuing the project?


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (27 May 2013)

How sweet, glad to hear he's getting on alright with his one tooth. He seems like he loves his new cage!

A word of warning, if you're connecting the cages with a toilet role middle you may find he will most probably chew through it (I give my hamsters toilet roll middles inside their cage purely because they love chewing those things!) so best replacing with a plastic one. You know, the purpose made ones that sometimes come with shop bought cages - you can buy them separately though and connect with duct tape like you have done with the toilet roll middle. Better safe than sorry. Hamsters are great escape artists!


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (27 May 2013)

Or perhaps just a bit of white plastic plumbers pipe in the appropriate size to link the cages?

I bet he is considerably happier in his new home with you.


----------



## mariebx19 (27 May 2013)

MissTyc said:



			If that is a toilet roll tube between the two boxes I'd highly recommend replacing it with something more robust as he will be out before you can blink. It's a good design idea in absence of a cage - perhaps consider getting hold of a bigger box and continuing the project?
		
Click to expand...

yeah it is toilet roll tube,it is only being used until the plastic tunnel that i have ordered comes through but it is the really thick ones you get and tbh he can barely eat his food or chew the thin ones so doubt he will ssucceed with biting through it,anyway he hasnt bitten it once.id say the space he has now is more than good enough,certainly better than the one he was in when i got him,but i am planning on putting a tub on top of each one he has now and putting ladders coming from the top ones to the bottom.


----------



## mariebx19 (27 May 2013)

MrsJingle said:



			Or perhaps just a bit of white plastic plumbers pipe in the appropriate size to link the cages?

I bet he is considerably happier in his new home with you.

Click to expand...

yeah thanks he is really happy


----------



## GinaB (27 May 2013)

Plastic tubs done like that are much better than the crap cages in pet shops. Good to hear he's doing well.


----------



## mariebx19 (27 May 2013)

thank you.i was going to buy him this at first but i just think the tubs have much more floor space and you can keep adding to it








plus i bought this toy for my cats but they dont really play with toys,the hamster went through it so i have put it in one of the tubs,i couldnt have put it in a cage.


----------



## cloppy (28 May 2013)

He's one spoilt hammy, glad he's got a happy ending.


----------



## mariebx19 (1 June 2013)

thank you


----------

